# Sullair LS200s main over loads tripping



## gpirkey56 (Nov 2, 2016)

I have a Sullair LS200s electric compressor and keeps tripping the main motor overloads. Sometimes we can run it for several hours with no problems and sometimes it will run for 2 hours and die. We are using this compressor to blast with. I have had an sullair tech out, an electrician and the power company. Sullair pointed at the electrician, electrician pointed back at sullair and the power company and the power company pointed back at the electrician. Basically nothing has been solved. We have full 480 service (477 volts within limits) We have had this compressor since 2013 and the problem started in 2/2016.

Can anyone please tell me whats going on? Thanks in advance.


----------

